# Tornadoes last night



## havasu (Dec 24, 2015)

OK Tom (old dawg) and Frodo live in two of the states where tornadoes touched down last night. Check in guys, we are a bit worried about you!


----------



## oldognewtrick (Dec 24, 2015)

They got pretty close, but we came out fine. 2 dead a couple counties away. My son in law is a fireman and his unit responded for search and rescue. Prayers for all who were effected. The Governor declared a state of emergency in 13 middle Tennessee counties. At one time they had 4 confirmed tornados on the ground in close proximity to Nashville. To close for comfort.


----------



## Admin (Dec 24, 2015)

Good to see you safe.   Real bad watching the weather last night and seeing where that one tornado was on the ground for such a long time.


----------



## havasu (Dec 24, 2015)

We're glad your safe buddy!


----------



## slownsteady (Dec 24, 2015)

Frodo seems like he hasn't checked in for a couple of days. Hopefully he is vacationing somewhere else.


----------



## nealtw (Dec 24, 2015)

slownsteady said:


> Frodo seems like he hasn't checked in for a couple of days. Hopefully he is vacationing somewhere else.



I saw he was lurking around this morning, so he is likely fine.


----------



## slownsteady (Dec 24, 2015)

nealtw said:


> I saw he was lurking around this morning, so he is likely fine.



Unless his next post asks a whole bunch of roofing questions....:hide:


----------



## oldognewtrick (Dec 24, 2015)

I messaged him this morning, he slept through the whole thing. But he did say he saw a sign post while sleeping that said Kansas > 839 miles.....


----------



## DanielThomas (Jun 28, 2016)

Glad everyone is safe


----------



## inspectorD (Jun 30, 2016)

oldognewtrick said:


> I messaged him this morning, he slept through the whole thing. But he did say he saw a sign post while sleeping that said Kansas > 839 miles.....



You sure about that Mileage?:beer:


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jun 30, 2016)

I didn't make the news, just reported it...


----------



## nealtw (Jul 3, 2016)

oldognewtrick said:


> I didn't make the news, just reported it...



Reporters are supposed to check the facts.


----------



## donmorgan (Jul 3, 2016)

My prayers for all you guys.


----------

